# Ems vs fire, fire win



## Scout (Nov 23, 2008)

At an annual company picnic, the EMS company always played a game of softball with the local fire department. This year the fire dept won, 8-4. But on the bulletin board the next morning was the following notice.

The EMS company is proud to announce that upon the conclusion of this year's softball tournament, we finished in second place overall, having lost only one game the entire season.

We would also like to take this opportunity to offer our condolences to the fire Dept's team for finishing next to last, having won only one game during the entire year.


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats as long as you are not playing for the pink slips of your EMS jobs.


----------



## AirMedic (Nov 29, 2008)

Scout said:


> At an annual company picnic, the EMS company always played a game of softball with the local fire department. This year the fire dept won, 8-4. But on the bulletin board the next morning was the following notice.
> 
> The EMS company is proud to announce that upon the conclusion of this year's softball tournament, we finished in second place overall, having lost only one game the entire season.
> 
> We would also like to take this opportunity to offer our condolences to the fire Dept's team for finishing next to last, having won only one game during the entire year.



Now that's classy!


----------

